# New and Revised Decisions for 2010



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

See HERE for the list of decision changes and revisions for next year.

See HERE for the discussion and thinking behind a new decision 20-2a/8. It's a short read and gives some good info into how the USGA and the R&A go about the process.

HERE is also a further clarification on the use of electronic measuring devices. Note particularly where it says that any device which recommends a club selection is not allowed under this rule. I know that some of the current GPS have that ability... they would not be legal for competition use, even if that feature is turned off.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

At a glance there is some ineresting subjects to know why...should be interesting. are you ready to rumble if I have a question?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

gee thats a lot of wording in there do you think sometimes they change/update to manny rules?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> gee thats a lot of wording in there do you think sometimes they change/update to manny rules?


Don't confuse this with rule changes. These are only decisions that are affected, not Rules. Most of the decisions on that list are being revised for better clarity, or they are being deleted because they aren't needed. There are actually only a couple of new decisions. 

The Rules of Golf are only changed to any significant extent every fourth year unless a major issue pops up... the next such change will be in 2012.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok Rick I read the articles and the decisions are good and sound can't even think of why I would question them. The only thing I would change if I was on the rules commitee is the measuring devices, ban them all. Make just like it was when you and I were watching Shells wonderful World of Golf... the mind of the Golfer and his caddy even general play.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Ok Rick I read the articles and the decisions are good and sound can't even think of why I would question them. The only thing I would change if I was on the rules commitee is the measuring devices, ban them all. Make just like it was when you and I were watching Shells wonderful World of Golf... the mind of the Golfer and his caddy even general play.


But the devices are a substitute for the caddy. Besides, I spend some $500+ on my GPS and laser.... gotta use them for a few more years just to get my money's worth.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> But the devices are a substitute for the caddy. Besides, I spend some $500+ on my GPS and laser.... gotta use them for a few more years just to get my money's worth.


I know, I'd feel the same way, besides I'd like one and my conscience, well, she says no!


----------

